# [SOLVED] Atheros ar8121/ar8113/ar8114 PCI-e GIGBIT Ethernet Controller



## Marine436 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is the situation i moved into my first new place, im a long time pc gamer, i do recall when i shut down before the move 3-4 days ago windows did a few auto updates (i do some now and then) I have windows vistia SP1 32 bit

whenever i boot up, i get a blue screen of death, unless the above adapter in the subject is disabled or not plugged in, if i get to windows fine , and then plug in a ethiernet cord is Blue screen of deaths on me


PLEASE help me, ive been up 20 hours (I work nightime security) but ill check this fourm when i first wakeup




help me obi wan kanobia....your my only hope



system specs

asus p5q Mobo
quadcore 2.4 ghz
geforce 8800 gtx
4gb ram, kingston something


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Atheros ar8121/ar8113/ar8114 PCI-e GIGBIT Ethernet Controller*








and welcome to the Forum

What Brand/Model is the pc . . or motherboard if a custom pc . . Do you have the drivers disc that came with it?


----------



## Marine436 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Atheros ar8121/ar8113/ar8114 PCI-e GIGBIT Ethernet Controller*

hey, thanks for the help

but i found the problem and it wasn't my adepter believe it or not it was the Ethernet cord it self..

what i find odd, is it wasn't sending 'no packets' it was sending courpted packets, ty


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Atheros ar8121/ar8113/ar8114 PCI-e GIGBIT Ethernet Controller*










Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## Marine436 (Apr 14, 2009)

crap sorry i didnt read that fast enough, thanks once more for your help


----------

